# I finally get why he's not showing much remorse...



## Crazytown (Sep 27, 2010)

My WH does not truly understand the impact his EA had on me. In fact he refuses to even use the word "affair". He admits that what he did was wrong, sneaky etc. but he will not call it an EA and that is why he is incapable of showing true remorse.

I have printed out and given him several articles (provided by members here) and he has read them. He even took them with him to MC. But, I think he truly doesn't feel any of it applies to him. And honestly our MC isn't helping. She has basically said that not all women would be reacting like I am. But, because I am we need to handle it. To me that is implying that I am behaving differently than "normal woman".

Over the course of the last few months he has made remarks that indicate he doesn't "get" it.

Examples:
-I should've just screwed her if I was going to get into this much trouble.

-People get over affairs when the person actually cheats and I never cheated.

-I know people who forgave sexual affairs and you can't even cut me a break on a couple texts and phone calls??

-I didn't cheat. I should get credit for that at least...

-The pictures weren't NAKED

-Oh god, HERE we go again with the questioning...


Anyway, you all get the idea. He doesn't GET it.

Just for a refresher his EA consisted of:

-meeting a woman at our child's sports event while sitting with OUR children and asking for her phone number.
-using ONLY his work cell phone to call and text her after telling me a year ago that he didn't even have the work cell anymore
-using his email to receive pictures of her in lingerie and telling her she looks hot
-complaining and *****ing to her about how I'm never around and he still loves me BUT I'm never around and he has to do EVERYTHING (I'm in school and work full time)
-referred to me as his ex-wife (technically true)
-who knows what else honestly...
-lasted only 3-4 weeks because I caught him right away

So, this is an EA right??? I certainly consider it a major betrayal of trust. In my mind I think I would be reacting the same way to a PA. Not just the affair part but the lying, sneakiness, TT, his unwillingness to help ME get through this by continuing to downplay it and blame shift and gaslight and deflect and project etc.

How do I seriously get through to him?? I would probably file for divorce but I am already legally divorced from him (when I left him several years back I went through with the divorce although we now live and refer to ourselves as a married couple). Or do I just hang out in limbo and wait to graduate school and then get the hell out then? Any suggestions?:scratchhead:


----------



## LostWifeCrushed (Feb 7, 2012)

May I ask why you divorced him initially and how you got back together?


----------



## Crazytown (Sep 27, 2010)

I divorced him because he was a controlling, jealous, abusive, suffocating a$$hole. After I left he got sober and started IC. He never really got out of my life. I moved on and started dating etc. but he never did. Well, he dated but he never let go of the hope that I'd take him back. 

I took him back because it appeared that he was working on changing and because we have two little kids. Plus, I was protecting my kids and myself from his AWFUL choices that he was making our whole separation (young live-in girlfriends etc.) And actually because I am stupid and thought it was easier to deal with him then to have him stalking me and making my life hell (he was doing it all for LOVE you see...lol).

I thought I finally must have gotten through to him. Well, lol that only lasted until I allowed him to move in. Then he started drinking again and well he never really stuck with the IC at all...


----------



## Jibril (May 23, 2012)

Crazytown, there are people out there who genuinely do not understand the nature of emotional affairs and how that can be considered infidelity. 

I myself was like that at one point. I invited a group of my sister's friends (all women) over for a St. Patricks Day party when my girlfriend at the time was out of town.

Not only was St. Patty's her favorite holiday of the year, but the fact that I chose to invite women over to my place (and cook for them and drink with them), etc. set her off. At the time, I literally could not understand why. I justified myself by claiming that they were only friends (technically true) and that we wouldn't be doing anything "wrong." That she was being overly sensitive, that it wasn't cheating, that my sister was there too, blah, blah.

I can very clearly see how I crossed several boundaries _now_, but that comes from maturity and experience, which I feel your husband doesn't have at the moment.

It's not so much that he _won't_ see how it's cheating, but that he _can't_, and he will not acknowledge how it's affecting you.

Your marriage counselor sucks, BTW. Fire her, ASAP.

As to your current living conditions, since you're divorced, why exactly are you living together? Convenience? It seems like a raw deal having to put up with your ex just to make your living expenses more manageable.


----------



## LostWifeCrushed (Feb 7, 2012)

Crazytown said:


> I divorced him because he was a controlling, jealous, abusive, suffocating a$$hole. After I left he got sober and started IC. He never really got out of my life. I moved on and started dating etc. but he never did. Well, he dated but he never let go of the hope that I'd take him back.
> 
> I took him back because it appeared that he was working on changing and because we have two little kids. Plus, I was protecting my kids and myself from his AWFUL choices that he was making our whole separation (young live-in girlfriends etc.) And actually because I am stupid and thought it was easier to deal with him then to have him stalking me and making my life hell (he was doing it all for LOVE you see...lol).
> 
> I thought I finally must have gotten through to him. Well, lol that only lasted until I allowed him to move in. Then he started drinking again and well he never really stuck with the IC at all...


CT, my heart goes out to you. I know exactly what its like. DD actually said to me, you might as well work it out with him, he is NEVER going to be out of your life.

Do we have to resign ourselves to this?


----------



## Crazytown (Sep 27, 2010)

Jibril said:


> Crazytown, there are people out there who genuinely do not understand the nature of emotional affairs and how that can be considered infidelity.
> 
> I myself was like that at one point. I invited a group of my sister's friends (all women) over for a St. Patricks Day party when my girlfriend at the time was out of town.
> 
> ...


Thank you for that insight. I guess I had hoped that he would be able to see it eventually like you were able to see it. But, the MC also claims that he is who he is and I that I am trying to fit a square peg into a round hole. More or less giving him a free pass on many issues I think... I agree I think we should fire her too! The problem is the last few we tried he HATED and wouldn't go back. This one he seems to have bonded to (probably because she seems to side with him! ha...) My IC told me he has a deep distrust of women coming from his horrible childhood (mother abandoned him) and that it it important that he bond with a motherly type person who can start building trust with him etc. But, then maybe he should just have her as his IC? And I can look for another MC?

As for the living arrangements...no it's not about the $. This is my house that I bought by myself when I left him. I can afford it alone. But, obviously it helps having more $. We live together because I honestly thought we could work our marriage out and that it would be better and more stable for our kids. Boy, was I wrong!


----------



## Tiberius (Mar 22, 2012)

Crazytown, I know how you feel exactly as mine also did not show remorse. For him having coffee at work and talking about families was not an EA. 
I confronted him impulsivelly and rather than grab his phones, he had time to erase everything, so I do not have emails, text messages, etc as proof.
However, after full transparency and a lot of talking and soul searching he genuinely said he never wanted to loose me and the kids and he was sorry for all the pain he had caused me. Well, to me that was showing remorse.

I really do not have any wisdom to offer you as you are in a different situation from me, but as previously said, change your counsellor.
Good luck and keep working on staying with your partner/ex husband if this is what you want.


----------



## Crazytown (Sep 27, 2010)

LostWifeCrushed said:


> CT, my heart goes out to you. I know exactly what its like. DD actually said to me, you might as well work it out with him, he is NEVER going to be out of your life.
> 
> Do we have to resign ourselves to this?


Wow. We are with similar men...
Many people have said that to me as well. They have said that unless I plan on leaving the country and leaving the kids behind that I might as well suck it up and work things out until they're all 18 at least.
I don't know what the future holds for us. I hate that I have basically resigned myself to live like this. It sounds like you do too...


----------



## Maricha75 (May 8, 2012)

Crazytown... it WAS, indeed, and EA. Length of time it was going on doesn't determine how long it takes for YOU to get over it. I had to deal with that from my husband a couple weeks after DDay. He thought it should be "left in the past"... I told him point blank that it is going to take TIME for me to get over it. It took him nearly two years to get over my first one, and I let him have the time he needed. The second time, I think that's why he tried to rug sweep his, because he knew we BOTH hurt each other, at the same time, and he wanted to get past it...didn't want to go thru it again. But I told him that all I need from him when I trigger, no matter what it is that is triggering, is to hold me and reassure me. And to let me feel what I feel. He agreed.

Then the OW decided to text him last week, after nearly 3 months NC. I triggered. I was shaking, I felt sick, etc. But he hugged me, asked me if I was ok, and kissed me. When I told him I sent the OW boyfriend a letter, he was ok with that too. 

The point is, your husband is being an @$$, no ifs, ands, or buts about it. And your MC is implying that you need to just suck it up. My advice? Find a MC who specializes in infidelity. Until he has to truly face the fact that he CHEATED, he won't get it. 

Oh, and feel free to print off my story. It is the first link in my signature. My husband's EA "only" lasted a month, but we knew her for 4 years. Yes, we met her (and mine) online. But the principle is the same....texting, sexy pics in lingerie (underclothes for his OW), telling the OW she looks beautiful/hot/sexy... same thing. He had an EA, and your reaction, no matter what this MC says, is perfectly normal. If she won't help you, find one who WILL!


----------



## LostWifeCrushed (Feb 7, 2012)

Crazytown said:


> Thank you for that insight. I guess I had hoped that he would be able to see it eventually like you were able to see it. But, the MC also claims that he is who he is and I that I am trying to fit a square peg into a round hole. More or less giving him a free pass on many issues I think... I agree I think we should fire her too! The problem is the last few we tried he HATED and wouldn't go back. This one he seems to have bonded to (probably because she seems to side with him! ha...) My IC told me he has a deep distrust of women coming from his horrible childhood (mother abandoned him) and that it it important that he bond with a motherly type person who can start building trust with him etc. But, then maybe he should just have her as his IC? And I can look for another MC?
> 
> As for the living arrangements...no it's not about the $. This is my house that I bought by myself when I left him. I can afford it alone. But, obviously it helps having more $. We live together because I honestly thought we could work our marriage out and that it would be better and more stable for our kids. Boy, was I wrong!


CT, if I was in your shoes, holding all the cards? I would be done. Actually, I dream of being in your situation. I never bought the house I moved into before we married because it reminded my H of our "time apart". What a lovesick fool I was. 

Now he holds all the cards and is completely being a jerk. Meaning his attitude is about as lovely as your man's comments.

Stand in your power. Don't put up with it. I hope things work out for you. Bright Blessing.


----------



## Crazytown (Sep 27, 2010)

Tiberius said:


> Crazytown, I know how you feel exactly as mine also did not show remorse. For him having coffee at work and talking about families was not an EA.
> I confronted him impulsivelly and rather than grab his phones, he had time to erase everything, so I do not have emails, text messages, etc as proof.
> However, after full transparency and a lot of talking and soul searching he genuinely said he never wanted to loose me and the kids and he was sorry for all the pain he had caused me. Well, to me that was showing remorse.
> 
> ...


Thank you. He has had brief moments where he has said similar things like your husband did too. I guess from reading the stories here and hearing all about the "heavy-lifting" that the WS should do I am expecting much more than what I am getting. Maybe I do need to lower my expectations as the MC told me to do. ha. She is so fired...


----------



## LostWifeCrushed (Feb 7, 2012)

Crazytown said:


> Thank you. He has had brief moments where he has said similar things like your husband did too. I guess from reading the stories here and hearing all about the "heavy-lifting" that the WS should do I am expecting much more than what I am getting. Maybe I do need to lower my expectations as the MC told me to do. ha. She is so fired...


She told you to lower your expectations and put up with his disrespectful comments? C'mon!


----------



## Vanguard (Jul 27, 2011)

I'm not trying to diminish the severity of what you're experiencing in any way, but... to be honest, it could be so, so, so much worse. I don't know what constitutes an emotional affair. I don't know if we can put together a bullet point list and say that if it has X number of items from said list that it counts as an emotional affair. 

It's really a case by case basis. If you want the relationship to work you will simply have to be patient with him until he can come to an understanding of how he has hurt you. 

My story is a horrid nightmare, so it's possible that I'm being a little insensitive. But as I said before, count your blessings. He told this other woman that he loves you. You are fortunate.


----------



## Crazytown (Sep 27, 2010)

LostWifeCrushed- "She told you to lower your expectations and put up with his disrespectful comments? C'mon!"


Well part of the problem is that she's not good at refereeing us. And I'm not good at spur of the moment come backs. He monopolizes the sessions remembering every negative word or action that I have ever done and I sit there trying to think of a defense. So, I always look like the bad guy. Plus, he is a charmer and good at making people believe his spin on things. When I try to explain what he has said and done to me he is constantly interrupting and defending himself and making it look like I am overreacting all the time.

But yes she has actually told me that my expectations are too high for him. I am college educated and "book smart" and he is more of a hands on guy (who dropped out of HS). I am lucky he is even agreeing to therapy because most men like him wouldn't even consider it (according to her)

And the disrespectful comments? Well, the way he presents it they didn't come out how he intended them to. I am taking them too literally because I am a verbal person. As long as he explains the thoughts behind his words in front of the MC then she pretty much gives him a pass there too. Because poor WH is so misunderstood by his educated condescending wife... Well maybe I'm reading into that but that's how I feel about it...


----------



## Crazytown (Sep 27, 2010)

WhiteMousse said:


> I'm not trying to diminish the severity of what you're experiencing in any way, but... to be honest, it could be so, so, so much worse. I don't know what constitutes an emotional affair. I don't know if we can put together a bullet point list and say that if it has X number of items from said list that it counts as an emotional affair.
> 
> It's really a case by case basis. If you want the relationship to work you will simply have to be patient with him until he can come to an understanding of how he has hurt you.
> 
> My story is a horrid nightmare, so it's possible that I'm being a little insensitive. But as I said before, count your blessings. He told this other woman that he loves you. You are fortunate.


Not insensitive at all. You have a point.
Sometimes when I read the stories here I do think that I may be making more of this whole thing then I should. But, then I realize that it's not the EA or the PA or even the involvement of another woman that really irks me it's the lying, sneaking, total betrayal of trust piece of it. That is one thing WE ALL have in common. And that part hurts. Because I am not the most trusting person on earth and I trusted this man 100% to be failthful and honest with me. He absolutely blew me out of the water on this. I knew he was capable of a lot of things but NEVER did I think I had to worry about another woman. Never.


----------



## Maricha75 (May 8, 2012)

Crazytown said:


> Over the course of the last few months he has made remarks that indicate he doesn't "get" it.
> 
> Examples:
> *-I should've just screwed her if I was going to get into this much trouble.
> ...


Regarding the part in bold... did you write these things out and discuss them in MC? The one I am really going to address is the "not naked pics"... Really, it doesn't matter. The woman posed for pics and sent them to her. Half naked. I can't believe I am saying this, and tacoma will LOVE it if he reads it LOL. If it was porn, naked or half naked pics sent by friends, of women he DOES NOT KNOW, that would be one thing. These were pics of a woman he DOES know. A woman he sought out for the purpose of hooking up. She sent him pics of herself, for the sole purpose of arousing him. Had you not caught him, you know very well it would have GONE to PA. You do not have to be ok with this. Not now, and really, not ever, if you so choose. Don't ask him if he would be ok with you doing the same thing. We know he wouldn't, but he would SAY it would be fine. That is his justification. That is how he rationalizes it. 

If you continue seeing this counselor, I think you need to write down EVERYTHING that bothers you. Since he seems to dominate the sessions. And, when he tries to do it each time, interject. Just say "excuse me, but what about [this action or statement outside of the session]." I know it's tough, but you need to assert yourself in the sessions, or he is going to railroad you into accepting that what he did was perfectly ok.


----------



## Jibril (May 23, 2012)

Maricha75 said:


> Regarding the part in bold... did you write these things out and discuss them in MC? The one I am really going to address is the "not naked pics"... Really, it doesn't matter. The woman posed for pics and sent them to her. Half naked. I can't believe I am saying this, and tacoma will LOVE it if he reads it LOL. If it was porn, naked or half naked pics sent by friends, of women he DOES NOT KNOW, that would be one thing. These were pics of a woman he DOES know. A woman he sought out for the purpose of hooking up. She sent him pics of herself, for the sole purpose of arousing him. Had you not caught him, you know very well it would have GONE to PA. You do not have to be ok with this. Not now, and really, not ever, if you so choose. Don't ask him if he would be ok with you doing the same thing. We know he wouldn't, but he would SAY it would be fine. That is his justification. That is how he rationalizes it.
> 
> If you continue seeing this counselor, I think you need to write down EVERYTHING that bothers you. Since he seems to dominate the sessions. And, when he tries to do it each time, interject. Just say "excuse me, but what about [this action or statement outside of the session]." I know it's tough, but you need to assert yourself in the sessions, or he is going to railroad you into accepting that what he did was perfectly ok.


I absolutely agree with you, Maricha75. He is not owning-up to his actions, and he either does not see how his actions are blatant infidelity, or he does not care. The marriage will _never_ work if the husband refuses to acknowledge what he was doing.

The issue, however, is that Crazytown's counselor is _terrible_ (or has absolutely no experience with infidelity) and seems to be implying that Crazy should be happy that her cheating husband is giving her any attention at all. 

These are issues that should _definitely_ be broached during marriage counseling, but only with one that understands how infidelity _affects_ a marriage. Crazy's current counselor seems to have taken the husband's side in things (which is no doubt why he likes her, of all the counselors they've been to).


----------



## Crazytown (Sep 27, 2010)

Maricha75 said:


> Regarding the part in bold... did you write these things out and discuss them in MC? The one I am really going to address is the "not naked pics"... Really, it doesn't matter. The woman posed for pics and sent them to her. Half naked. I can't believe I am saying this, and tacoma will LOVE it if he reads it LOL. If it was porn, naked or half naked pics sent by friends, of women he DOES NOT KNOW, that would be one thing. These were pics of a woman he DOES know. A woman he sought out for the purpose of hooking up. She sent him pics of herself, for the sole purpose of arousing him. Had you not caught him, you know very well it would have GONE to PA. You do not have to be ok with this. Not now, and really, not ever, if you so choose. Don't ask him if he would be ok with you doing the same thing. We know he wouldn't, but he would SAY it would be fine. That is his justification. That is how he rationalizes it.
> 
> If you continue seeing this counselor, I think you need to write down EVERYTHING that bothers you. Since he seems to dominate the sessions. And, when he tries to do it each time, interject. Just say "excuse me, but what about [this action or statement outside of the session]." I know it's tough, but you need to assert yourself in the sessions, or he is going to railroad you into accepting that what he did was perfectly ok.


Thank you for your post. I feel somewhat validated now? lol...if only WH would see things you guys point out!

I have mentioned most of the above in MC but all were downplayed by WH and not fully addressed to my satisfaction. I always feel like MC is a tattling session for both of us. She's not good at handling us at all. I say something and then he cuts me off and then I get mad and raise my voice and he raises his voice and it's all a big "well YOU did this and well no you did that..." She just sits there completely out of her league with us. ha!

I will take your advice about writing down everything I want to go over and see how this week goes. I am also going to ask her in front of him if she has experience with infidelity and voice my concerns about continuing with her.


----------



## Numb in Ohio (Oct 31, 2011)

In my H's EA, the OW sent him 5 pictures ... in a 4 month period.. he said that they were all from the neck up. He gets upset when I don't believe him.. I mean, who needs to send 5 pictures of "JUST" their face to someone??? I don't think it matters if they are naked or not... just receiving pictures from someone you already know (and say is "just a friend") seems unnecessary...


----------



## Maricha75 (May 8, 2012)

Jibril said:


> I absolutely agree with you, Maricha75. He is not owning-up to his actions, and he either does not see how his actions are blatant infidelity, or he does not care. The marriage will _never_ work if the husband refuses to acknowledge what he was doing.
> 
> The issue, however, is that Crazytown's counselor is _terrible_ (or has absolutely no experience with infidelity) and seems to be implying that Crazy should be happy that her cheating husband is giving her any attention at all.
> 
> These are issues that should _definitely_ be broached during marriage counseling, but only with one that understands how infidelity _affects_ a marriage. Crazy's current counselor seems to have taken the husband's side in things (which is no doubt why he likes her, of all the counselors they've been to).



Oh, I get that. But CT stated in one post that she thinks part of it is that her husband monopolizes the sessions. In all seriousness, the MC needs to be fired. But, if they do continue to see her, if CT is reluctant to search for another one, again, then she needs to take steps to make herself heard. LOL I'm the type who would tell the counselor "Look, we are paying you to help us, you're not helping. You're making it worse. Either listen to what I'm telling you, don't automatically take his word for everything, or we will find a new MC." Ok, maybe not those EXACT words... but I tend to have a hot head LOL


----------



## Maricha75 (May 8, 2012)

Numb in Ohio said:


> In my H's EA, the OW sent him 5 pictures ... in a 4 month period.. he said that they were all from the neck up. He gets upset when I don't believe him.. I mean, who needs to send 5 pictures of "JUST" their face to someone??? I don't think it matters if they are naked or not... just receiving pictures from someone you already know (and say is "just a friend") seems unnecessary...


My husband's EA, the OW sent him one pic fully clothed, one in just her bra. He didn't "get" why I was upset about it at first... until I sent HIM the exact same pose/type of pic, of myself. At first he was like "whatever" about the pic itself... then when I asked if I could send it to a male friend (any male friend, not a specific one, and not an EA partner, just a general male friend, no name)... funny thing. He said "hell no!" He got it.


----------



## Crazytown (Sep 27, 2010)

Jibril said:


> I absolutely agree with you, Maricha75. He is not owning-up to his actions, and he either does not see how his actions are blatant infidelity, or he does not care. The marriage will _never_ work if the husband refuses to acknowledge what he was doing.
> 
> The issue, however, is that Crazytown's counselor is _terrible_ (or has absolutely no experience with infidelity) and seems to be implying that Crazy should be happy that her cheating husband is giving her any attention at all.
> 
> These are issues that should _definitely_ be broached during marriage counseling, but only with one that understands how infidelity _affects_ a marriage. Crazy's current counselor seems to have taken the husband's side in things (which is no doubt why he likes her, of all the counselors they've been to).


Thank you. I agree with all of the above as well.
And yes, I feel like he is really playing the victim card with her so well! And she is buying it! And I do turn out looking like a crazy pyscho in there because I am constantly trying to be HEARD and not being heard by either of them!

I wish my IC could call up the MC and discuss me with her. lol. My IC supported me through originally leaving WH and she knows the whole story. She also knows that I went through years of mental and verbal abuse with WH and that I pretty much suffer from PTSD around him. That's why I appear to overreact to him all the time. I know what he is capable of and it makes me nuts that he can snowball people so easily! After years of his rages and violence I am somewhat sensitive to his even slightly raised voice. I get triggered by him constantly.

And to be honest I think I have made so much progress in standing up to myself with him that maybe I in fact now look like the *****y wife. 

And it doesn't help that he has attended MC several times without me. When we got divorced his smear campaign of me was so convincing that most people took pity on him instead of me. They thought I was the abuser! Luckily I had police reports and a few close friends who knew his true colors! He probably has the MC convinced that I am the nut job.


----------



## Crazytown (Sep 27, 2010)

Numb in Ohio said:


> In my H's EA, the OW sent him 5 pictures ... in a 4 month period.. he said that they were all from the neck up. He gets upset when I don't believe him.. I mean, who needs to send 5 pictures of "JUST" their face to someone??? I don't think it matters if they are naked or not... just receiving pictures from someone you already know (and say is "just a friend") seems unnecessary...


I hear ya! That was part of the trickle truth with us. He told me there were 2 pics of her face and one fully clothed body (some of which I saw myself). OW told me there were 5 pics and that 3were in lingerie. When I confronted him with that he confessed that she was right he was just sparing my feelings! Yeah ok, set the R back even further...


----------



## Maricha75 (May 8, 2012)

Crazytown said:


> Thank you for your post. I feel somewhat validated now? lol...if only WH would see things you guys point out!
> 
> I have mentioned most of the above in MC but all were downplayed by WH and not fully addressed to my satisfaction. I always feel like MC is a tattling session for both of us. She's not good at handling us at all. *I say something and then he cuts me off and then I get mad and raise my voice and he raises his voice and it's all a big "well YOU did this and well no you did that..."* She just sits there completely out of her league with us. ha!
> 
> I will take your advice about writing down everything I want to go over and see how this week goes. I am also going to ask her in front of him if she has experience with infidelity and voice my concerns about continuing with her.


Don't let him. AND, keep your voice calm, level. Just say "Excuse me, dear, but I was in the middle of saying something. I would like to finish my thought. After I am done, you can respond. Ok?" And like I said, REMAIN CALM! DO NOT RAISE YOUR VOICE no matter what happens! I know, it's hard, but if you show you are the bigger person, she may be more apt to start listening. Maybe not. But regardless, STAY CALM!


----------



## Crazytown (Sep 27, 2010)

Maricha75 said:


> Don't let him. AND, keep your voice calm, level. Just say "Excuse me, dear, but I was in the middle of saying something. I would like to finish my thought. After I am done, you can respond. Ok?" And like I said, REMAIN CALM! DO NOT RAISE YOUR VOICE no matter what happens! I know, it's hard, but if you show you are the bigger person, she may be more apt to start listening. Maybe not. But regardless, STAY CALM!


Thanks for the support! I am sure going to try this approach this week.


----------



## iheartlife (Apr 4, 2012)

I think you need a new MC.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Crazytown (Sep 27, 2010)

iheartlife said:


> I think you need a new MC.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


:iagree:


----------

